# Booster ibook...



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjour tout le monde 

J'envisage de m'acheter le dernier ibook g4 en 14"...mon premier mac

Donc je m'y connais vraiment tres mal en mac,bref pour l'ecole que je veux faire tout ce fait sur mac....mais bon la config d'origine n'est pas super et les prix sur l'apple store sont plutot  
je voudrais rajouter 512 de ram (pour un total de 1go) et un dd de 80 ou 100 go ,je viens vous demander quel type de ram choisir et quel dd bien sur le tout sera monté par un pro....
Une autre petite question : l'autre jour a la gare de l'est un gars était connecter a internet via sont ibook,comment fait t'il? je sais ca peut vous paraitre idiot...mais bon comme je vous l'ai dit je suis débutante

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider,(vivement noel...les sous...et surtout...l'achat de mon ibook!)

alexia


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

oups....j'avais pas vu le post: quelle memoire pour votre mac portable....sorry...
pour les autres questions a rien vu....


----------



## duracel (5 Décembre 2005)

La gare de l'Est, comme plusieurs autres gare, possède un espace Wifi, où il est possible de se connecter à internet.


----------



## Komac (5 Décembre 2005)

salut alexiad, et bienvenue...

pour la question de l'internet à l'extérieur, l'iBook possède (en standard je crois maintenant) une carte "Airport" pour se connecter via un spot "WiFi" gratuit (= internet par onde radio) que l'on trouve à certain endroit comme des centre commerciaux, bar, etc... (celà doit être mentionné quelque part avec un logo "WiFi")


----------



## Komac (5 Décembre 2005)

oups... grillé par "duracel"...

(moi je marche à la "Wonder", na)


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

merci de m'aider !!!alors j'ai fais mes petites recherches pour la ram:


 
-1,42 Ghz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machine supportent au maximun 1,5 Go (512+ 1024).

Il n'y a pas de marque pour la ram? enfin peut on en mettre 2marques differentes?
es que je dois garder la ram d'origine et rajouter 512? Si je rajoute un dd plus gros,ca devrait aller?
et quel type de dd ? (sniff j'ai pas trouvé toute seule!)


----------



## duracel (5 Décembre 2005)

alexiad a dit:
			
		

> merci de m'aider !!!alors j'ai fais mes petites recherches pour la ram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, il n'y a pas de marque pour la ram. tu peux jeter un oeil sur crucial.com
Si tu veux un dd plus gros, fais-le lors de ta commande sur l'apple store, car si tu le fait toi même il y a un risque pour que la garantie saute. Sinon, tu as la solution pour un dd externe.


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces infos!!! 
(je me sens moin bete tout a coup ! lol !)
Donc pour la ram y a pas de marque je rajoute celle que je veux!
c'est genial !!!
encore merci pour votre aide se forum est super sympa!


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Je me trompe ou tu aimes la couleur ???   :love: (combo)
Sinon pour le prix tu as regardé les offres "éducation" ?


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

voui la couleur ca donne un peut de soleil sur un forum !!!


Bon je passe en mode nuit ! lol 
education?les offres etudiantes? c'est ca?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

alexiad a dit:
			
		

> voui la couleur ca donne un peut de soleil sur un forum !!!
> 
> 
> Bon je passe en mode nuit ! lol
> education?les offres etudiantes? c'est ca?



oui, c'est ça! Tu es bien étudiante non ??


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

sniff je suis au lycée! mais en quoi consiste cette offre, c'est un ordi a 1euro pas jour c'est bien ca?
je vais me renseigner...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

alexiad a dit:
			
		

> sniff je suis au lycée! mais en quoi consiste cette offre, c'est un ordi a 1euro pas jour c'est bien ca?
> je vais me renseigner...



ça c'est l'offre MIPE mais sinon les prix étudiant c'est en gros une réduction de 10 %


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

hum interessant ! je regarderais !
merci du tuyau


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

alexiad a dit:
			
		

> hum interessant ! je regarderais !
> merci du tuyau



les plus intéressantes sont en passant par ce site : www.ofup.com


----------

